# Aventador, S65 AMG, Wraith, 458: Young Money & Trent Williams



## TheoGraphics (Jul 31, 2014)

Started shooting the Aventador and S65 AMG for Young Money Motors and Trent Williams, and then the Wraith and 458 showed up wanting some attention. A full set on the Wraith coming soon!


You can view the full set on my blog, which is linked in my sig if you'd like!


1







2






3






4






5






6






7






8






9






10






11






12






13


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow. Absolutely stunning work.


----------



## Heyitsduy42 (Jul 31, 2014)

One Aventador please!!


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 31, 2014)

Awesome work! 

So does that big dude in #9 drive that Lambo?


----------



## lambertpix (Jul 31, 2014)

Top-notch car shots.  I think the cars represent themselves pretty well on their own without any help from the "models", but that's just me.  ;-)


----------



## Roba (Sep 17, 2014)

Great set! Don't know why but I like 9 the best.


----------



## Roby_B (Sep 17, 2014)

it work is beautiful, but i don't like the photo in black and white, is more gray. maybe you should to control the white balance


----------



## pthrift (Sep 17, 2014)

All stunning.  1; 6; and 12 do it for me


----------



## mcap1972 (Oct 1, 2014)

Love the cars. Not so much that fat guy.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 1, 2014)

The shots of the white cars with the skyscrapers in the background are excellent.  Very nice work.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 2, 2014)

Incredible automotive work! Love #2 and #5 especially!


----------

